# Mavic neutral support car... bikes??



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

This might be a stupid question, but it's something I've wondered about for a while. Clearly, the team cars that follow pro tour races have backup bikes for most of the riders in case of emergencies, but what are the all yellow bikes on top of the mavic car that invariably follows the pack for? They don't seem to match any one team's bikes, are they a sort of absolute last resort backup? That wouldn't even make sense because they'd likely have the wrong pedals and general setup... confused


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

They used to be Specialized but not sure anymore. Mavic carries a list of every rider and his pedal style, so they can get a rider on a bike quick, or as in this photo good old "rat traps"


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

agm2 said:


> They used to be Specialized but not sure anymore. Mavic carries a list of every rider and his pedal style, so they can get a rider on a bike quick, or as in this photo good old "rat traps"


That was a CAAD9 that they got Jens onto there. As for what they currently are, I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

As covered above, Mavic supplies neutral support with likely toe clips for the most part. Above Jens Voigt is riding a CAAD9 with Campagnolo Chorus. 

Someone on these forums has one of the bikes. I've seen one in downtown SF and another asking couple grand on eBay or CL with a parts downgrade. It's a really nice package and nice to know it's been places, but no way to that price.

I'm pretty sure CAAD10's are on top of those cars now, and I think they moved to SRAM for cost savings.


----------

